# Engine Info



## jmm528 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello 

Would anybody be able to tell me the typical horse power of the main engine of a Ultra Large Crude Carrier? I can seem to find any info on the it.

Thanks! 

Josh


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Anything from 28-34MW seems to be typical. Have a look at Auk Vissers site for individual ULCC details:- http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/id19.htm


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*MV Vale Brasil, biggest Bulk carrier in world.*

Hello JMM528,
Have been doing a bit of ship research today, on VL vessels.

The 2011 built 'Vale Brasil' of 402,347 Deadweight tons, has a single main engine, slow speed, 2 stroke, MAN, B & W, Diesel engine of output 29,260 kilowatts, (39,240 hp) at 78 rpm, burns 96.7 tons of heavy blended fuel oil per day. It's service speed is 15.4 knots (28 km/h or 17.7 mph).

It is a very fuel efficient, low emission vessel, specifically built to carry iron ore from Brazil to Asia.

Hoping this answers your curiosity.

Largest vessels currently at sea are VL Oil Tankers of 440,000 DWTons,
depending on speed requirement & age, the figures above will be a little higher.

Regards, Arthur C. ex 3/E, West Oz.B\)


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Some additional info from a few years back - 1979 era.
ULCC's Burmah Enterprise and Burmah Endeavour both 457,000 dwt tonnes; steam turbines: BHP 45000.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

oldman 80 said:


> Some additional info from a few years back - 1979 era.
> ULCC's Burmah Enterprise and Burmah Endeavour both 457,000 dwt tonnes; steam turbines: BHP 45000.


Interesting!! Being a "Deckie", I always thought real marine engines were usually rated in Shaft Horsepower?


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ships power*

Hi all,
You guys have a lot more experience than me, just took my facts off the internet.

Oldman80 you were at sea a long time, hope it was'nt all on Tankers & large vessels. You would have seen massive changes during your long career.

The vessels built now are so fuel efficient & with fingers crossed more reliable than the bigger vessels of the early 1970's, which were often workhouses for us Engineers.

Thanks for your thread.

Arthur C.(==D)


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Arthur C said:


> Hi all,
> You guys have a lot more experience than me, just took my facts off the internet.
> 
> Oldman80 you were at sea a long time, hope it was'nt all on Tankers & large vessels. You would have seen massive changes during your long career.
> ...


G'day Arthur C :-
No, it wasn't all tankers and large vessels.
In my early days it was general cargo vessels running U.K. to Far East.
However from Chief Officer onwards it was pretty well all large ships and ultra large, with a very occassional break back on the smaller ones, which I always enjoyed.
And yes, I did see some huge changes at sea, mostly for the best, -that is until Margaret Thatcher came along.
Rgds.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Changes in Merchant Navy*

Hi oldman80,
I lived my first 35 years of life in UK (Newport, Mon. South Wales), I was in MN, 1970-1975.

Mainly I was on the bigger tonnages on Day work, getting to 3/E in 1974. Only my first ship was a small (10,000 DWT), watchkeeping vessel.

Then when Maggie came along in c.1979, I had to re-assess my situation after my standard of living & earning potential in Industry, as a Maintenance Fitter & Turner dropped. But with respect, it was not all her fault... times were bad before her election.

So emigrated to OZ, we have had good times & some not so good, but although I love UK (I am a fan of History) we have no regrets about emigrating.

We visit UK occasionally, but are settled here in Perth, W. Oz.

Cheers, Arthur C.(EEK)


----------

